# Can snails carry parasites?



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I am wanting to know if snails can carry parasites that fish can catch? I am going to PetsMart in a little while and might get some zebra snails if they have them. Is that a good idea or not? I kind of need a quick answer.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It's unlikely that your fish will catch anything from snails.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Cool, thanks.


----------

